# Talk bout new herps



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

Thought it might get the forum to post a bit more lol. Just wandering if anyone at the moment was considering any new herps to there collection or even there first herp?


Rick


----------



## stockeh (Apr 4, 2004)

gonna be looking for a female diamond pretty soon.... oh and there is this awsome male carpet that i cant wait to put on my books


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

hehe funny guy. how is he mate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Just added 4 adult childrens pythons and 2 adult water pythons to my collection yesterday  That takes my total to 11 herps in the 6 weeks that I've been keeping herps...that's nearly 2 a week...hmmm...probably should slow down a bit.


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 4, 2004)

lol... good work!!! I am proud of you  Yeah I am waiting on a pair of caramel childreni. Some frillies... that is nearish future...


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Apr 4, 2004)

I want a breeding pair or trio of Sand Monitors (Varanus gouldii).

S. Archibald


----------



## stockeh (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah he is all good buddy fittin in real well


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm getting a frilly in the not too distant future also looking for a sub adult male bearded dragon


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

hey tim did you get varanus's childreni? are they nice? wish i had of had the money they looked nice. i went from 1 herp to 15 in 6 months been in herping now for nearly 3 years. simon what sort of price you looking to pay for a pair of sandy's?


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 4, 2004)

and I am looking for 2 sub adult female vitties... hmmmm


----------



## Greebo (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm getting 2 coastals and 2 darwins on wednesday.
Also have a pair of adult olives lined up as soon as I sell my ute.


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 4, 2004)

sell the jag to me and keep the ute.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

just got nailed for the first time in ages surprised the hell out of me. i had the scent of a rat still from this afternoon and i go to pick him up he hits me and coils. i call him bitey now lol


----------



## Artie (Apr 4, 2004)

Should have washed your hands:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Ricko, yep they are varanus's childreni and also varanus's water pythons


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

im gonna get some beardeds next i think. so anyone with adult pair of beardy's or even sub-adult would love to hear from you. prefer local sellers at this point in time as i dont absolutely need them but would buy them if they were around in melbourne


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

i know i should have normally always do. or before i handle the rats i make sure i tub the snakes i need to seperate before feeding but just plain forgot, funny thing is as well my mum was over for dinner and before we were gonna have dinner we doing a feed she was laughing for ages. hey tim what are the childreni like? easy to handle?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeah the childreni are great...They've started to cool themselves and one is about to shed so I've only handled them a bit...But yep definitely all good handlers. One of them apparently is a bit flighty thinking everything is food but she'll be right  It's kind of bad that I'm more worried of my 45cm Carpet hatchling that lunged at my face than the 7 foot water I have that can apparently be a bit menacing at times


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

how long you been into herps? or had herps? when i started i had a really placid bhp off a mate and i never worried he was about 6ft. but this arvo my 2 ft diamond nailed me becuase of bloody rat scent and i seem to be more worried bout him and his g/f than my 9ft olive bit weird. haven't been bitten in a while was quite funny actually when you think of it


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

I've been into them, properly, since the 2nd February, got my first herp on the 15th  I dunno what it was but on the 2nd something just sparked my interest and I found myself totally obsessed with herps... I think it was also because one of the girls at the strip club just got one as well but yeah we'll just leave that one at that


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

good show? was it a diamond?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

ahaha she doesn't use it in her shows it was just a pet...I actually was going to the club to talk with the girls rather than have them dance...I signed up as a member one night when I was very drunk so I thought I may as well go and chat with them and get my moneys worth since they all knew me there anyway  It was an olive hatchling.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 4, 2004)

Well I have three Childreni hatchlings left at the moment, have also just got myself a trio of T.C. Stimsons and have my import permit application in for a trio of Jungles so all is sweet on the herp front at the moment


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

oh i thought it was in show. hehe have you got pics of your herps yet?


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 4, 2004)

> oh i thought it was in show. hehe have you got pics of your herps yet?



Bugger the herps where's the pics of the girls


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

nice one afro. hatchling jungles or older? how much u sell your childreni for?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

hehe...not of the new ones yet, I have one of me and the water but it's a bloody terrible shot of me (all photos of me are) so there is no way I'm putting it up on here


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 4, 2004)

The jungles are hatchies and I sell the Kids for $150.00


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

good to hear afro, hows the rest of herps going?


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 4, 2004)

real well mate thanks, all well and happy at the moment, gonna be selling some soon to make room for other purchases


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 4, 2004)

Tim said:


> Just added 4 adult childrens pythons and 2 adult water pythons to my collection yesterday  That takes my total to 11 herps in the 6 weeks that I've been keeping herps...that's nearly 2 a week...hmmm...probably should slow down a bit.


Your not mucking around are you !
:lol:


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

if you wanna sell that adult female childreni i may be interested?? what u think you will be selling?im going to be selling my hatchy scrubs when i can for other purchasers


----------



## dhanson (Apr 4, 2004)

new guy here, wow are there a lot of people with a lot of herps. Gives me a little herp-envy. I have had a yearling pair of bredl's since Feb 15 but would love to have beardie or two, maybe a GTS amoung others


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

it is quick but also very good to hear, hey tim you been nailed yet? worst part of being bitten tonight was that it was inbetween my fingers left some good teath marks


----------



## zoe (Apr 4, 2004)

im looking for a young diamond female next and then would luv some red phase beardies! anyone with anything spectacular for sale pm me :wink: 

oh and phil, of the 3 remaining siblings only 1 is starting to show its colour but they're all male!  and the breeder isn't doing it any more :?


----------



## Ricko (Apr 4, 2004)

what do people think of gts in captivity? are they good to handle and feed? i have handled only 1 and it was very quick surprised me a little, the guy who had it couldnt get it to feed then my mate had it and it wouldnt feed for him either. i do like the blue phase and also have read about the black ones they interest me


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 4, 2004)

What a bummer Zo 
Ricko, I'll be keeping her sorry  Will be selling probably coupla male Maccies, Shingles, Blueys, Eastern Watrers and a yearling Childreni male


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Ricko, I've only been chomped on by a couple of hatchlings 2 or 3 times - I'm still waiting for my first big bite...not particularly looking forward to it, especially a feeding response one


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 4, 2004)

What age are the waters africa?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

I will be purchasing in the next fornight either a A Greater black Whipsnake, or a Lesser Black Whip snake, or a Curl Snake. 

lol Tim, a while ago I got tagged by a 14ft Olive grabbed me by the forearm and didnt let go for about 5 minutes, hurt quite a bit!


----------



## cwarren72 (Apr 4, 2004)

Have just started building up my collection again after selling and moving from Sydney but have 2 Scrub hatchies, 2 Coastal hatchies. A Murray Darling hatchie, and a few coastal adults. I would like to sell one of my male adults and get myself a couple of Water hatchies. In the last few months I sold or traded a 7 1/2 foot diamond male, a brown tree 2, 2 Macs as well.


----------



## ether (Apr 4, 2004)

I am getting some Central Bearded Dragons as my first lizards. Have just ordered a book on them and should be ready for them in a few weeks. By the way does anyone have any hatchlings or any that are likley to hatch in a month or so?


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 4, 2004)

Male and female around 14 months and a smaller female @12 months


----------



## peterescue (Apr 4, 2004)

I just picked up 4 juvie cunnighams and another shingleback. got 2 alpines coming and 4 southern blotched bluetongues as well. 
Also had a bad year for hatching and only 3 diamond eggs out of 28 have hatched. These 3 were in a separate container and didnt get fungused. 2 look ok but 3rd looks poorly. Oh well, shame really but there is a bit of a diamond glut this season. (sobs uncontrollably)

GTS are really nice to handle when they get used to you. The feeding can be a pain but if you can get over that hurdle they are great.
Peter


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 4, 2004)

So what type of diamonds do you breed Mr. Rescue?


----------



## peterescue (Apr 4, 2004)

Just dull old Sydney types. Black with yellow, cream and brown. Not the ugliest in town but I have seen a few beauties of late that make me really jealous. The pa is quite nice, just black and yellow while his missus has green/yellow and cream spots. I have a black and white female but no black and white males. 
Being mercenary about it I was hoping to use the hatchlings to get more skinks but I'll hang on to these for now as there isnt the problem of finding space or time. 
Peter


----------



## RAZZA (Apr 5, 2004)

:twisted:


----------



## Woma_n (Apr 5, 2004)

I wanna get some beardies. I love them when they are little, but theyre even better when they breed and pop out new little ones....hrmm might buy a breeding pair, you up for it Ricko?


----------



## Ricko (Apr 5, 2004)

yes we will be getting beardies in the not too distint future, but then im getting a hatchling pair of bhp's.


----------



## Woma_n (Apr 5, 2004)

So we are gonna get the beardies soon? RIIICCCKKK....Bhp!!! They can wait cant they? Expensive....but soo cute...  

(and distint is spelt - distant)


----------



## Jonny (Apr 5, 2004)

Got myself a hatchling childrens python last month and a 3 year old yellow male diamond last monday after having just a female diamond for the last 7 years.
Forgot what it was like getting a new snake.  

cheers

Jonny


----------



## Ricko (Apr 5, 2004)

planning on trying to breed those diamonds? yes it is a great feeling


----------



## Jonny (Apr 5, 2004)

> planning on trying to breed those diamonds?



sure am


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Apr 5, 2004)

this year Hypsilurus boydii, Varanus bevicauda(?) and Varanus mertensi


----------



## maximus (Apr 5, 2004)

if my snake smells rat on a rock shell eat it


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 5, 2004)

Next additions will be albino carpets,black and white jungles(cape Trib form),black and white (Pilbara bhp's)........

And an albino ball python??????????


----------



## rlowey (Apr 5, 2004)

*Ricko*, 
the gts are great, my be ticky with the feeding but l have mine feeding on frozen fuzzies so with a little work it gets easy. not many people on the forum have them but l think they are a great snake. very active and l have never been biten. so if you decide to get one tell us all about it would love to hear from someone else with them.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 5, 2004)

rlowey said:


> but l have mine feeding on frozen fuzzies .



Hope you're thawing them first ! LOL


----------



## snakehunter (Apr 5, 2004)

BROWNS said:


> Next additions will be albino carpets,black and white jungles(cape Trib form),black and white (Pilbara bhp's)........
> 
> And an albino ball python??????????



How much are those albino carpets?
Are they available now?


----------



## Vat69 (Apr 5, 2004)

I picked up a male inland carpet hatchling yesterday. I'd honestly forgotten how tiny they are. He's such a cutie!  
I've got him set up next to my 2yr old female inland and it astoundes me how much they grow. She seems so big and fat..he's gunna get alotta lovin' one day. Lol


----------



## sydneygoldsales.com (Apr 6, 2004)

I want to get a Jungle hatchling, and some pigmy bearded's


----------

